# Funny Horsey T-Shirt Slogan's



## chickeninabun (10 November 2010)

Just for fun...Anyone got any good t-shirt slogan's they have seen or can think of any that would make good slogans??

My favourite is the rather rude "Heaven is... 16 hands between your legs"!

Also really like the "Sponsored by Mum & Dad" ones.


----------



## golden_revolution (10 November 2010)

There was a super stall at HOYS this year with literally hundreds of t-shirts/hoodies etc all with some great slogans on...

Annoyingly I can't remember what it was called!!!! arghhh All I know is that it was along the side wall, opposite the sausage stall/chocolate fountain (food orientated!!!!!!!!)


----------



## golden_revolution (10 November 2010)

http://www.hoofin-about.co.uk/Shopping.php

May have been these?!!!


----------



## cobgirlie (10 November 2010)

I have this one...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/I-do-my-own-stunts-Horse-funny-Ladies-New-Tshirt-(8-14)_W0QQitemZ150368986484QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=165968199417&rvr_id=165968199417&cguid=56064ee012a0a0aad5a747d7ff11297a


----------



## Kenzo (10 November 2010)

I've got a pink one that says ''sticks and stones may break my bones but 
whips and spurs excite me!''


----------



## chickeninabun (10 November 2010)

Kenzo said:



			I've got a pink one that says ''sticks and stones may break my bones but 
whips and spurs excite me!'' 



Click to expand...

That's great. I remember seeing that on a stall at HOYS!


----------



## Chellebean (10 November 2010)

I like these ones 
http://www.psclothing.co.uk/ 
Saw them at Hickstead


----------



## frostie652 (10 November 2010)

'Saw it wanted it threw a tantrum and got it'

haha LOVE IT!!


----------



## lucyc (10 November 2010)

frostie652 said:



			'Saw it wanted it threw a tantrum and got it'

haha LOVE IT!!
		
Click to expand...

I have this on a hoody  it makes me giggle everytime i hear people reading it behind me


----------



## HHO admin (10 November 2010)

Check out the ones in the H&H Shop. They were suggested and chosen by H&H readers.

H&H slogan clothing


----------



## Lady La La (10 November 2010)

'Im not fat I'm in Show condition' - Brilliant!!


----------



## Chellebean (10 November 2010)

Lady La La said:



			'Im not fat I'm in Show condition' - Brilliant!!
		
Click to expand...

haha I want one


----------



## winchester (10 November 2010)

Im trying to think of a good one for my dad - he doesnt ride - but drives the lorry helps muck out etc


----------



## Dollysox (10 November 2010)

My favourite, bought for me by my niece last year:

"Horses are like chocolates - you can't have just one"

As the owner of two it makes me smile every time.


----------



## Honey08 (10 November 2010)

winchester said:



			Im trying to think of a good one for my dad - he doesnt ride - but drives the lorry helps muck out etc
		
Click to expand...

How about "Gereral Dogsbody", or Head Groom".  Splash clothing do one that says "Lady Muck" - sure they do "Lord Muck" too.  I quite like the "Sponsored by Mum and Dad" ones too.

The H&H ones are good too - didn't even know they did them!


----------



## SuperNoodles (10 November 2010)

I seem to have a bit of a fetish with the hoodies with the slogans on, I seem to buy one every time I go to Hickstead/Olympia/HOYS etc.  Of the top of my head I have; Moody Mare, Saw it wanted it threw a tantrum & got it, Real girls ride, Yummy Mummy & Born to ride forced to work. I feel I may have to add to my collection at Olympia this year.


----------

